# several trees



## TexasGunOwner (Nov 26, 2010)

Not sure what any of this is. We've bounced around from post oak on the larger leafed, to live oak on the smaller leafed (no large live oaks around, so thinking it has to be something else), to dunno what the first pic is at all.


----------



## TexasGunOwner (Nov 26, 2010)

Two more pics


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

The next to last one in the first group could be a tulip tree or sassafras tree. Does it have leaves of different shapes? Some with only one "finger", or no fingers at all? What do the flowers look like?

ETA: here's a link to a tree key that might help. http://www.arborday.org/trees/whattree/

ETA again: having used the tree key myself *ahem* I now vote for sassafras..... *grin*


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yep, that one is a sassafras. Pinch those leaf stems and smell how nice


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

4,5,6&7 are oaks. Sorry I can't identify the oaks, there are so many. That first one has me. I know what it is, but can't place it from the picture. Not a tree though, a shrub.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you take a close up of the leaves I can probably ID them with an app (leaf snap) on my iPhone.
Ps live oak has leaves Like a short willow leaf. No lobes.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm leaning toward post or red oak.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The first one is a Red Bud tree.
Cercis canadensis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

All of the pics i could find focus on the beautiful spring blooms and not the foliage, but I think the foliage is nice and the shade they give is amazing. The leaves are so big and they overlap... great shade.


----------



## no1butcherman (Sep 6, 2007)

1Catalpa, 5&6white oak, 7&8 pin oak or red oak, 9 sassafras (file),10 white oak


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

no1butcherman said:


> 1Catalpa, 5&6white oak, 7&8 pin oak or red oak, 9 sassafras (file),10 white oak


I agree with catalpa on the first one, the leaves appear bigger than redbud.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

On mine they can get bigger than that. Not quite as big as a dinner plate...
and I also looked at the growth pattern of the trunks. Especially the one that splits into 2 limbs.


----------



## 6riverfarms (May 20, 2012)

#7 and #8 look like blackjack oak to me. Hard to tell without a view of the tree.


----------



## TexasGunOwner (Nov 26, 2010)

I still use a dumb phone, so no apps for me. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

number 1 is a redbud - note the zigzag branches. I believe 2 and 3 are Ilex - either Yopon or decidious holly - You have post oak, red oak, sassafrass and the last one is Hickory. Oaks are broken into two families, red oak and white oak. Red oaks leaves have a sharp claw on the end of their lobe and white oak leaves are smooth and round at the end of their lobe.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree that the first one is redbud...next to last is definitely sassafras, etc.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

1. redbud
2. Ilex probably vomitoria or Yaupon
3. Turkey oak prob
4. Turkey Oak
5. White Oak
7. Oak not sure of species
8. Oak not sure of species
9. Sassifrass
10. Black Jack Oak
11. Oak maybe Water Oak
12. A Carya (Hickory) not sure which species


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

#1, redbud for sure, notice the heart shaped leaves
#9, sassafras 

I'm not good at oak id, especially when you start tossing live and post oaks into the possibility mix. 

Last one does look like hickory, several possibilities for that one but I'd have to see what the nuts look like.


----------

